# Pneumatik im E-Schrank zulässig?



## OB21 (13 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Kennt jemand eine Vorschrift die besagt, daß Pneumatik-Komponenten
(Ventile, Druckminderer) nicht gemeinsam mit elektrischen/elektronischen
Bauteilen in einem Gehäuse untergebracht sein dürfen?
Meiner Meinung nach dürfte es nicht sein (wg. Feuchtigkeit/Öl beim entlüften).
Dennoch sieht man häufig Steuerungen (z.B. bei Markiergeräten) wo alles in einem Schrank ist.
Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dumbledore (13 Dezember 2007)

OB21 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Vorschrift die besagt, daß Pneumatik-Komponenten (Ventile, Druckminderer) nicht gemeinsam mit elektrischen/elektronischen Bauteilen in einem Gehäuse untergebracht sein dürfen?
> Meiner Meinung nach dürfte es nicht sein (wg. Feuchtigkeit/Öl beim entlüften).
> Dennoch sieht man häufig Steuerungen (z.B. bei Markiergeräten) wo alles in einem Schrank ist.


 
In meiner Branche gibt es oft sogenannte "Magnetventilschränke", die enthalten den Remote I/O für das DCS (oder die SPS) sowie die Ventilinseln für die Pneumatik. Das geht ohne Probleme.

Allerdings wird die Wartungseinheit mit Öler und Wasserabscheider ausserhalb des Schranks angebracht, dort ist auch ein Absperrhahn zu finden. 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## OB21 (13 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dumbledore

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich hab sowas  auch schon gesehen, aber einer unserer Kunden meinte,
daß das verboten wäre. Eine Norm dazu kann er allerdings auch nicht nennen.

Von der Logik her muß ich dem Kunden allerdings zustimmen, denn Schaltschrank-Komponenten haben meist nur Schutzart IP20.
Die Abluft der Ventile  könnte (je nach Feuchte im Druckluftsystem)
u.U. eine höhere Schutzart erfordern.
Öftmals werden ja auch noch Öler eingesetzt. Ölnebel im Schrank  
hat für kontaktbehaftete Steuerungen sicher keine positiven Auswirkungen.

Da hierzulande jeder Furz geregelt ist gibt es doch bestimmt eine Norm/Richtlinie dafür.

Kennt jemand eine  Norm die hier greift ?


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## OB21 (13 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dumbledore

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich hab sowas  auch schon gesehen, aber einer unserer Kunden meinte,
daß das verboten wäre. Eine Norm dazu kann er allerdings auch nicht nennen.

Von der Logik her muß ich dem Kunden allerdings zustimmen, denn Schaltschrank-Komponenten haben meist nur Schutzart IP20.
Die Abluft der Ventile  könnte (je nach Feuchte im Druckluftsystem)
u.U. eine höhere Schutzart erfordern.
Öftmals werden ja auch noch Öler eingesetzt. Ölnebel im Schrank  
hat für kontaktbehaftete Steuerungen sicher keine positiven Auswirkungen.

Da hierzulande jeder Furz geregelt ist gibt es doch bestimmt eine Norm/Richtlinie dafür.

Kennt jemand eine  Norm die hier greift ?


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## PeterEF (13 Dezember 2007)

OB21 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Norm die hier greift ?


 
Die Maschinenrichtlinie (DIN VDE 0113) fordert eine räumliche Trennung elektrischer und nichtelektrischer Betriebsmittel, den genauen Wortlaut habe ich aber hier nicht vorliegen.


----------



## OB21 (13 Dezember 2007)

Danke PeterEF.

Ups... habs grad gefunden;
manchmal muß man nur genau hinschauen.....

*Zitat DIN EN 60204-1 11.1998:*

*12.2.2 Räumliche Trennung ......

*_Nichtelektrische Teile und Geräte, die nicht direkt zur elektrischen Ausrüstung gehören, dürfen nicht innerhalb der Gehäuse, die Schaltgeräte enthalten, angeordnet sein.
Geräte wie Magnetventile *sollten *von der übrigen elektrischen Ausrüstung getrennt werden (z.B. in einem getrennten Einbauraum)._

Zitat Ende.

Gruß 
Jürgen


----------



## corrado (13 Dezember 2007)

Na ja, die Empfehlung sagt "sollte nicht"; dann wird der Schrank eben als Pneumatikschrank mit elektrischem Interface bezeichnet und gut ist.
Wenn wie bei meiner Kundschaft die "Steuerluft" 99,995% Stickstoff ist und kein Öl zugesetzt wird funktioniert das ganz gut. Kein Dreck und alles kompakt zusammen.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Dezember 2007)

Bei uns hat der Tüv schon mal bemängelt daß Druckluftschläuche und Kabel im gleichen Kanal waren, Problem hierbei: wenn's brennt wird der Brandherd noch mit kräftig Sauerstoff versorgt. Läßt sich natürlich nicht immer vermeiden (z.B. in Schleppketten).


----------

